# More ... > Beekeeper education >  Did anyone sit any Modules today?

## drumgerry

I sat Mods 1 and 2 and was a nervous wreck before them.  I forgot how horrible that pre-exam feeling is!  Anyway, fingers crossed they went ok.  How did anyone else feel?

Gerry

----------


## EmsE

Hi Gerry, I sat module 2- one exam in a day is enough for me and glad its over and done with. Think it went ok (ish).

----------


## Neils

I messed up the paper work and ended up distracted elsewhere this year but I am hopping to sort out module 6 on the autumn and I might see when I can do Module 2 next.

Good luck to everyone who did manage to sit one.

----------


## drumgerry

I think it'll be one module per sitting for me from now on.  Don't have the time to swot for long stretches like back in my Uni days.  

Emse - did you remember what the Schade scale was?!  I couldn't remember and guessed at Viscosity which is wrong!  

I'm scared to imagine I might have passed but if I fail I won't be too worried and will just give it another go next time it's available.

----------


## EmsE

The schades scale was one of the 2 questions I left till last. I had a vague memory of it being something to do with starch so guessed at it being used to measure the diastase activity. That was just the one question though, so another 99 points still available. The one that got me was what is a entomophilous plant? The first part of the answer I gave was right, but as I wasn't convinced it was, I waffled on a bit more and have probably talked my way out of it being correct. Note to self- when it's a 1 word/short phrase answer, don't write 2 lines.

Once you get the first exam out of the way it is better as you have more of a feel for what is expected in the answer.

I certainly find it harder to study now too. Don't know if it's because there is so much more going on eg kids, work etc, or is it just that my memory isn't the same as it was when I was 20- not that I'm much past that......honest! :Embarrassment:

----------


## EmsE

I've just got my results through today......I passed with distinction :Big Grin: . Pressures on to make it 3 in a row in November :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## HJBee

Well done Emma, so impressed!!

----------


## Neils

Indeed, congratulations, especially on getting a distinction, no mean feat!

----------


## EmsE

Thank you  :Big Grin:

----------


## Rosie

Swat

----------


## Jon

Take a bow.

----------


## EmsE

The challenge now is turning the theory into practise. That's the important part.

----------


## Rosie

I was just joking EmsE.  Well done.  I did mod 7 but I'm not expecting a distinction although I did manage one once.  I'm surprised the results are out.  In Wales we don't usually get ours for for months yet.

Rosie

----------


## EmsE

Hi Rosie,

No probs, I had thought you were

----------


## drumgerry

Well done Emse!  A distinction for Mod 2 is no mean feat.

I spoke to Ian Craig this morning on the phone and he told me that I got a distinction for Mod 1 and a credit for Mod 2.  I am well pleased!

Maybe try for Mod 3 in November!

----------


## EmsE

That's excellent drumgerry. It is hard enough doing one exam never mind 2 of them. I did find mod 2 more difficult than the 1st though.

Fingers crossed for module 3.

----------


## Neils

Congratulations drumgerry, swot corner here this year!  :Big Grin:

----------


## drumgerry

Thanks guys!  Much appreciated.  What an intelligent bunch frequents the SBA forum!

Definitely one Mod at a time for me from now on.  Two made me feel like my head was about to explode.

Gerry

----------


## Neils

I think you should do Module 6 Gerry, not just because I want someone to swap notes with  :Big Grin: 

Seriously, do Module 3, all of the first three are well worth doing, but I think Module 3 is especially important.

----------


## drumgerry

That's partly the reason I want to move down to 1 Mod at a time.  This is stuff I need to learn and stay learned. I need to remember that I'm not at school and trying just to get through the exams!

----------


## Meg

Go on everybody - 2 at a time and go for it. Great results so far, so no reason why you all shouldn't continue that way. It really does help your beekeeping too once you have got past the crappy memorising bits.
Meg

----------

